# David Connor's Bridge Book Question



## pkarna77 (Dec 7, 2017)

David's book is the best for SE preparation for bridge section.

David, could you please shed light on Problem#17(Page-61): how you have calculated Avf=4*0.2=0.8 in^2/ft?


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2017)

@David Connor, SE, could you help @pkarna77 out here?


----------



## David Connor SE (Dec 7, 2017)

The interface bars are (2)-#4 bars spaced at 6" o.c.  The area of reinforcement per linear ft is (4) bars per ft. with 0.2 sq. inches per bar.  Therefore, Avf = 0.8 sq in.


----------

